# Leopard gecko stuck shed on face



## Clarecs

Hi all. 

I new to this forum so please forgive me if I am posting in the wrong place. 

I have a 6 month old leopard gecko she is my first reptile. She always has problems shedding. Usually sticks on her feet which I have learnt how to remove. However this time the skin has got stuck around her face and one eye. I have asked advice at the local reptile shop and they told me as long as she is eating and seems well in herself to leave it and it should remove itself next time she sheds. 

She is defiantly eating as I have been counting her mealworms and she has eaten 5 in the last 24 hours and also 3 wax worms I have given her as a treat. I just want to know if I am doing the right thing and if not any advice will be great fully received. 

I can add pics if this forum allows.


----------



## clumsyoaf

Hiya

Perfect place! we will need some more info about her husbandry to help you...

Temperatures
How you heat her (mat/bulb)
how long you've had her
do you provide a humid hide?
do you use supplements for her food? 

The wax worms sound like quite a lot, they may be gecko delicious but they're not good for them, so unless this is once in a while she will be eating far too much wax worms!

Let me know the answers and I will try and advise further!


----------



## Clarecs

Thank you for the reply. 

The wax worms were defiantly just a treat just wanted to make sure she was eating. I usually give her around 2 wax worms every two weeks. 

I use a heat mat and also have a humid hide at the other end of her tank which is a stone cave filled with moss which I bought from the pet store. This humid hide is new though hoping it will help her for future shedding. I was using a plastic tub with wet paper towels maybe this caused the problem?? 

I supplements I use are nutrobal and calcium.

I have had her since the end of October she was 7 weeks old when I got her.


----------



## clumsyoaf

Ok sounds good! what are your temperatures?

was she using her humid hide before? My girl went on a humidity strike and stopped using hers so then she started having shedding problems! I swapped the type of hide and the fussy madam started to use it again! 

There is a magic thing called shed-aid which is especially good for bad shedders, its basically an oil and helps them to shed better


----------



## Clarecs

I have a little thermometer at the warm end and it says 23. I think it would probably be warmer under her hide which is directly on top of the heat mat. I haven't got temp for the cool end of her tank. 

I will order some shed-aid today. Will this help with the shed that is stuck on her face? Also is ok to leave the shed on her face or is it important to remove it? 

Thank you for all of your advice.


----------



## clumsyoaf

I would get a digital one, they're really cheap on ebay and so much more accurate - that 23 will be the air temperature and not much use for you to know! you will want a hot hide temperature of 30-33 degrees c - don't trust the number it says on your stat as they're famously unreliable! Cold end doesn't really matter - room temperature will be fine 

yes it helps loosen stuck shed, it can be used all over any reptile, you can try and remove the stuff on her face like you did with the feet, but it might be more stress than its worth, if it doesn't come off easily leave it until next time  

good luck...oh and I forgot the first time around :welcome:


----------



## amber83

I would use a slightly warm damp towel and with that in one hand, gecko in the other, allow her to pass through the towel in your hand so she rubs her face against it. I used shed aid a few times, it can be helpful at times.
I'd be wary of just leaving it though, especially on her eye. I was always told if shedding got stuck and left on an eye it can damage them.


----------



## Juggerz

There are some really great tips that people have given you. Personally what I do with my setup in in the hide I have a damp piece of Kitchen roll folded up on the floor and sometimes the gecko just rubs its face against it or against other damp spots in the hide which usually does the job quite well. But if its a very small piece of skin that the gecko cant get rid of, I usually just put him in a tub of water, allow the skin to become moist then carefully remove the small piece of skin with a pair of tweezers.


----------



## Neonblack123

Whenever my leopard gecko has stuck shed on her face, I spray down her viv twice a day for a few days and if she still hasn't got it off, I spray her to moisten her stuck shed and use a cotton bud to gently work it off. She doesn't seem to mind and stands and lets me do it. Around the eye is pretty tricky and I've only got comfortable doing it lately. 

I would recommend spraying their viv/giving luke warm baths before trying the tweezer/cotton bud method. IMO, it's always better for them to remove it themselves.


----------



## organized chaos

When my leo was younger she used to struggle with shed skin on the top of her head/ neck area occasionally, I left her do it herself for 2 days and if it was still there I would assist her with a cotton bud dipped in luke warm water and gently roll over the area. I found this softened the skin and she managed to remove it completely herself rubbing on hides etc. If you dont already, place your moist hide half on/off your heatmat aswell as the heat will craete the humidity needed inside the moist hide. Good luck and let us know how you get on : victory:


----------

